# October 16th International D&D day and ENworld Gameday - New York City



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 16, 2004)

I'll be hosting and running events for the International D&D day on October 16th at Kings Games in Brooklyn New York.

I'd like to combine it with an Enworld Game Day.

If you're intrested in attending i'll be using www.dnd.meetup.com to keep track of rsvp's and sign ups. Join the site (free) and sign up for the event dated for october 16th!


----------

